# Thrush in late pregnancy



## smox (Feb 18, 2009)

I am currently just over 35 weeks pregnant and over last week or so I've been experiencing the symptoms of the thrush with burning and itchy sensetion and slightly stronger discharge. What can I use to treat this? Is canasten pessary safe to be used in pregnancy?
Thank you for your help


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Thrush treatment in pregnancy should be used only under the supervision of a doctor or midwife, not bought over the counter. Canestan is often used, but be careful if this is what is prescribed for you - it is not recommend using the applicator.


----------

